

Ask HN: Is this an accurate understanding of GPL? - benshyong
https://poetica.com/drafts/25c172e30e79a3f525ded322

======
benshyong
I did some reading on this yesterday and made this document with my findings.
Would appreciate hearing feedback on whether there are any holes or where I
should do further reading.

